# Just Set Up A 55 Gallon Salt Tank



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I've been too afraid to attempt a saltwater tank up until about a week ago when I just decided to go ahead and try it! I alread had a 55 gallon tank with a stand that was just sitting there begging to be used, so I did. I bought a bag of salt mix that made 55 gallons of saltwater. I also bought 45 pounds of live sand from Petsmart. I put 2 AC300's from a freshwater tank I had running in the 55 for filters (I hope that's ok). I have a 150 watt heater, and a 300gph powerhead. I bought about 15 pounds of lace rock and 5 pounds of live rock (Fiji) For Starters. I've Got 2 Clownfish and 2 Damsels.

My Questions Are:

1. How Many Pounds Total Of Fiji Do I Need To Sustain A Proper Filter Media? I Was Told 75-100 Pounds

2. What Brand Of Protein Skimmer Do I Need, And What Size?

3. What Light Will I Need To Turn My 55 Gallon Tank Into A Reef Tank When I Have The $ To Do So?

4. Any And All Other Suggestions Are More than Welcome!

Here's Some Pictures Of What I'm Working With Here


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

1. 1.5-2lbs per gallon
2. berlin turbo skimmer would be good
3. u could use an aquatrader.com metal halide fixture.. might need 2 strips, depending on what corals youd wanna keep
4. you need another powerhead// ur probably gonna need a sump for more water volume so if u get a spike its not as bad.. and u can also keep everything in the sump (heater, skimmer, fuge,.etc) to keep the display tank clean// u should start getting your 'cleanup crew' together as u add liverock.. the cleanup crew is a crucuial part of keeping your tank algae-free.. i would start out with getting like 20 snails and maybe some emerald crabs or shrimp// dont be in a rush to do anything//


----------



## Leo10988 (Feb 8, 2005)

This sounds like if you did this over night........ did u?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

1. How Many Pounds Total Of Fiji Do I Need To Sustain A Proper Filter Media? I Was Told 75-100 Pounds
50 to 150 lbs, You can use dry baserock and some liverock to seed it.

2. What Brand Of Protein Skimmer Do I Need, And What Size?
I would so some homework and see what your needs are. ASM makes a very good skimmer and not crazy expensive. www.asmskimmers.com the G1 would be a good choice. I would add a sump to your system that way you can run the skimmer and heaters and al other equipment from there.
Do a google searh on diy sumps.

3. What Light Will I Need To Turn My 55 Gallon Tank Into A Reef Tank When I Have The $ To Do So?
Whay corals do ya want? If you want soft corals and a couple lps (large polyped stoney corals) then powercompact, vho, or t-5 HO's will do. Youre going to want close to 2-300 watts.

4. Any And All Other Suggestions Are More than Welcome!
Big thing is a sump get one going and you can add macro algae to it and help remove waste.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2006)

Looks like Raptor replied so you should be set, but Ill tell ya what I think anyways:



> My Questions Are:
> 
> 1. How Many Pounds Total Of Fiji Do I Need To Sustain A Proper Filter Media? I Was Told 75-100 Pounds


55lbs-75lbs would be good, obviously a little more would be ideal.



> 2. What Brand Of Protein Skimmer Do I Need, And What Size?


You dont need a protien skimmer, as long as you dont majorly overstock the tank.



> 3. What Light Will I Need To Turn My 55 Gallon Tank Into A Reef Tank When I Have The $ To Do So?


Depends on what corals you want. For some, 150w would do, of regular lighting. For most tho, you are looking at minimum 300w of Halide or Power Compact lighting.



> 4. Any And All Other Suggestions Are More than Welcome!


Get those Damsels out ASAP. They will be impossible to catch once you have some rock in there, and will pester every other fish to near death. Something that lives on the sandbed, like a Yellow Watchman Goby would be good to keep things stirred up.


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

you ay want to start getting some snails and crabs for the algae break out you are going to have soon.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow! Thanx for all the suggestions and answers to my questions! I did set the tank up in one night lol and everything is doing fine after 7 days. water perameters are perfect and my 4 fish are doing great. I'll probably end up getting a PC 220 watt light from aquatraders.com. As far as corals go, I'm not really sure which ones to go with, but I figure with 220 watts total I should have enough to cover any coral I want to have maybe? I'll get rid of the damsels or feed them to my piranhas..lol As far as an algae break out...what's goint to cause that? and how can I prevent it from happening? I thought thats what a skimmer was for, to help prevent algae (I'm prolly waaay off here). I'll go with a minimum of 75lbs of Fiji. I've got 3.3lbs. right now, should I get rid of my lace rock one I have all of my Fiji? or just leave it in there?


----------



## rtbguy782 (May 24, 2005)

> As far as corals go, I'm not really sure which ones to go with, but I figure with 220 watts total I should have enough to cover any coral I want to have maybe?


thats 4 watts per gallon you might not be able to keep anything you want but almost anything, i have 130watts on my twenty long and thats a little over 6 watts per gallon, so try and get a a little bit more wattage.



> As far as an algae break out...what's goint to cause that?


As for algea, make sure you get an RO unit because your tap water might have phosphates and thats basicly food for long haired algea



> and how can I prevent it from happening?


Get an RODI unit



> 75lbs of Fiji. I've got 3.3lbs. right now, should I get rid of my lace rock one I have all of my Fiji? or just leave it in there?


75 lbs. sounds good and just leavec the lace rock if you want no big deal, and i have about 15lbs that i could sell you for cheap if your interested pm me.


----------



## Leo10988 (Feb 8, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> I did set the tank up in one night lol and everything is doing fine after 7 days.


hope your fish make it throught the cycle


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 14, 2005)

I was looking for a light setup for my new 55 gallon salt as well. I plan to have some basic corals, LR, and Fish. I was wondering if one of these would be a good light, or if not, could u direct me to a light that would be better? Also whats the difference between these?
http://www.aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageA...PROD&ProdID=167
http://www.aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageA...PROD&ProdID=209

Thanks guys


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

your lighting should be pretty good. i would say softies and lps and maybe some lower light sps but i hate sps corals. you have to buy expensive lights for a colorful looking branch... no, give me the cool looking xenia and gsp and brains. f*ck SPS .....sorry


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey, I was wondering if this Caribbean rock is any good? http://www.intmarinefish.com/liverock.html
Whats the difference between Fiji and Carib besides look??


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

caribbean rock is cheap.. my friend has some and it looks like lettuce.. it has alot of thin shelves n stuff.. fiji, tonga, marshal rock is all solid


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 14, 2005)

Oh, alright. Then I'll have to stay away from that. Also, what is the exact puropose of baserock and do you need it?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

its for people who cant afford liverock.. they get baserock and af ew lbs of liverock.. and the life from the liverock spreads to the baserock, eventually making it live


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 14, 2005)

Oh ok, thanks.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

*** UPDATES 01-03-06 ***

I got approximately 75 pounds of live rock with some coral on it. Apparently there are little brown anemonies that are bad! I'm supposed to kill them with a sirynge ?!? Anyway, I just got it put in and I'm wondering if its good enough, or If I need to re-arrange?!?! Comments Please!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Cool man. Thats awesome.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanx Slim!


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

yeah im diggin that wall.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

yeh.. those bad anemones are aiptasia.. vinger/lemon juice solution in a syringe, and inject them with it..


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks nice post some pics when things start growing


----------

